
Ask HN: How to find remote contract work? - saasthrowaway3
I&#x27;ve looked at sites like RemoteOK.io or &quot;who&#x27;s hiring&quot; threads, but my impression is that most of those companies are looking for remote <i>employees</i>.<p>Whereas I am looking for contract work - paid by the hour, 3-6 month assignments.<p>It&#x27;s a subtle difference, and I&#x27;m sure there is some overlap. However, I&#x27;d like to find a more direct source of pure contracts, since that&#x27;s what I&#x27;m looking for here<p>For on site contracts, there are many &quot;brokers&quot; in my country offering contracts with clients. Is there something like that for remote?<p>Other ideas for finding remote <i>contract</i> work?<p>FWIW, my target rate is $80-120&#x2F;h
======
rabidonrails
It seems like you're looking at the wrong post from the whoishiring account.
You want to "freelancer" threads. (Seen here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16492995](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16492995))

Additionally, if you're looking for work, why are you using a throwaway
account?

~~~
saasthrowaway3
I just don't have a regular HN account and I used the one I happened to have
open.

I'm actually running an agency with several other people (in Sweden FWIW) and
finding a supply of remote gigs @ decent rates would be a big help to the
business.

------
imhoguy
Got LinkedIn account? I would suggest to just announce to your network that
you are available for remote contract work, additionally directly ping
friendly connections who have any decisive power in their companies. A network
and reputation is a must if you want to earn good money while freelancing
remotely.

Also better to pitch a daily or weekly rate, otherwise the hourly remote work
may become micro-management nightmare.

------
tfabbri
Look at upwork.com, you will find the kind of contracts that you are looking
for. The competition is really high and be able to be paid at your rate is
really tough. Look also this repo [https://github.com/kaizensoze/remote-
freelance-jobs](https://github.com/kaizensoze/remote-freelance-jobs) maybe
there is something useful for you.

~~~
muzani
Upwork is a terrible place for contractors. It doesn't fit that salary range.
It's hard for really good contractors to stand out. And a lot of higher paying
people there expect contractors to have lots of hours under their Upwork
profile, meaning that most people will have to work far below their expected
rates to qualify for something just barely decent.

Practically every other site is a better choice, even Reddit.

------
DoreenMichele
This service seems to do that.

[https://www.moonlightwork.com](https://www.moonlightwork.com)

